# Keeper trout



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

I love catching these beautiful creatures even when they are tiny. I do enjoy putting some in a pan as well though. How big do they normally have to be for you to keep?

Massive Cutthroat from Yellowstone Lake. Quickly released









Out of the water just long enough for a good backdrop of my hand. Beautiful coloration


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10364_63235-274824--,00.html

Read it. Know it. Live it.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I love nothing more than a couple 12-14" brown trout (bright orange fillets), lightly dusted and pan fried. I have this maybe twice a year. IMHO they are much better than rainbows.

Damn, now I'm hungry.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Fishndude said:


> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10364_63235-274824--,00.html
> 
> 
> 
> Read it. Know it. Live it.



I know it varies where you fish, I know that some guys have higher standards than the DNR though as well. And some won't even keep trout, just curious.


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

imo it shouldnt be legal to keep any natraully reproducing trout but thats just me


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

hplayer13 said:


> I know it varies where you fish, I know that some guys have higher standards than the DNR though as well. And some won't even keep trout, just curious.


You asked how big Trout have to be to keep them. It is in that link. It varies by location, so it pays to read up on wherever you intend to fish, before you go. 
If you want to keep fish to eat, and it is legal to do so where you are fishing for them, then it is perfectly within your right to keep them. If you prefer to release any/all Trout you catch, that is perfectly within your rights, too. Enjoy the fishing. Also, be very aware of gear restrictions on different rivers, and different sections of some rivers. The Ausable, and Pere Marquette come immediately to mind. It's all in that link.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

hplayer13 said:


> I know it varies where you fish, I know that some guys have higher standards than the DNR though as well. And some won't even keep trout, just curious.


I hear what you're saying. There's no legal minimum for 'gills but I still have a personal minimum. 

I think a 7" brook trout is too small and wouldn't keep it. Seems like when I used to fish an unmentionable a lot over by Mesick it wasn't that hard to get them 9"-11" and you wouldn't even consider a 7". That was in the '80s and early '90s. I wonder what happened that they had to drop the minimum just so people could keep some. I expect browns to be bigger than brooks so I would bump up their size by a couple of inches before I kept one. Been a long time since a limit would feed my family though, and I won't freeze them so I just don't bother to keep them anymore, even when it's legal. If I want a meal I go get some walleye.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

The OP is simply asking, assuming legal, what size fish would you prefer to eat? Doesn't ask about legal size. Doesn't need to be a debate about eating some fish or whether someone is within the "rules". Dang.

Way to make a fun thread a pissing match.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

I keep a couple 10" brookies every season while camping. Anything smaller takes a whole lot for a meal.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

KalamazooKid said:


> The OP is simply asking, assuming legal, what size fish would you prefer to eat? Doesn't ask about legal size. Doesn't need to be a debate about eating some fish or whether someone is within the "rules". Dang.
> 
> Way to make a fun thread a pissing match.



Exactly. Thank you bud


----------



## DeerShack (Apr 7, 2013)

Lot of opinions on keeping and eating trout. I prefer to keep fresh run male steelhead for fillets. Eight inch brooks may taste better though.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

9 inch brookies is my only exception, well, 8 inch perch as well. Legal size for browns and bows is what I keep... this may be controvercial, but lets not go there as stated. honestly, any fish, I don't care the species tastes better when young. 18" walleye, versus 10 lb? Put fish aside all together....Veal anyone?... if you're going to eat it, enjoy it, and not waste it, have at it!


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

slickdragger said:


> imo it shouldnt be legal to keep any natraully reproducing trout but thats just me


Agreed. I think if the fish have come that far, have warded off predators for that their entire lives in order to stay alive, have grown to mature size and have found a mate to lay eggs with and have survived harsh summers and winters, then they deserve to have offspring that can thrive and survive as far as they have to better the stream population. Catch and release 10 times out of 10 day in and day out. That's the way I'll always be. But that's just me...


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

hockeymania2 said:


> Agreed. I think if the fish have come that far, have warded off predators for that their entire lives in order to stay alive, have grown to mature size and have found a mate to lay eggs with and have survived harsh summers and winters, then they deserve to have offspring that can thrive and survive as far as they have to better the stream population. Catch and release 10 times out of 10 day in and day out. That's the way I'll always be. But that's just me...



PETA anyone?


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

hockeymania2 said:


> Agreed. I think if the fish have come that far, have warded off predators for that their entire lives in order to stay alive, have grown to mature size and have found a mate to lay eggs with and have survived harsh summers and winters, then they deserve to have offspring that can thrive and survive as far as they have to better the stream population. Catch and release 10 times out of 10 day in and day out. That's the way I'll always be. But that's just me...


Don't they deserve to not have a hook yanked into the corner of their mouth, and a finger stuck into their gills (as you're doing in your avatar)
No different than a naturally reproducing walleye or perch, and they're delicious! 
Catch em up and eat em up!


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

On the topic... I keep and eat every legal trout I catch. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

hockeymania2 said:


> Agreed. I think if the fish have come that far, have warded off predators for that their entire lives in order to stay alive, have grown to mature size and have found a mate to lay eggs with and have survived harsh summers and winters, then they deserve to have offspring that can thrive and survive as far as they have to better the stream population. Catch and release 10 times out of 10 day in and day out. That's the way I'll always be. But that's just me...


I used to get that same speech from my vegetarian sister before I would go deer hunting.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

I hunt and fish for dinner! Why risk killing a fish you don't intend to eat?


----------



## Curt (Jan 5, 2011)

hawgeye said:


> I hunt and fish for dinner! Why risk killing a fish you don't intend to eat?



Good point! As I see it, if you are catching trout you are killing trout and it doesn't matter what your choice of tackle is. Even the most devout C & R fly fisherman should know that some fish get hooked in the gills or through the roof of the mouth and into the eye socket or brain. Why not, at least, keep and eat those fish that you know are not going to make it.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

triplelunger said:


> Don't they deserve to not have a hook yanked into the corner of their mouth, and a finger stuck into their gills (as you're doing in your avatar)
> No different than a naturally reproducing walleye or perch, and they're delicious!
> Catch em up and eat em up!
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lolThat was better than morning coffee. Nothing better to eat for breakfast than a smaller trout fresh off from the smoker.


----------



## Dirtybird25 (Aug 5, 2014)

I eat trout sometimes, but not nearly as often as warm water fish. Also, I prefer to almost always eat fish that are not wild (by wild, I mean not stocked). With the massive amount of stocked fish in this state, I don't get why people choose to eat the healthy wild fish that we need to sustain natural reproduction. Take some stockers for the table and put back the wild fish. Just my opinion though. 



> Don't they deserve to not have a hook yanked into the corner of their mouth, and a finger stuck into their gills


This isn't directed at hockeymania, as i'm assuming he kept that fish, but I get more aggravated with people gill raping fish that they later release than people taking one for the table. It obviously doesn't matter if you are keeping it, but if you are putting a fish back, then don't stick you hand in it's gill plate. What's the point of releasing a fish if it doesn't have a good chance to survive? Same for laying fish in the grass or keeping them out of the water for too long. If someone is going to release a fish, then the fish should be handled properly.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I throw a few back so that there are a few fish left in the system. The fish that are ready to spawn always go back. I would rather give them a shot at spawning than to keep them. Most of the spawning trout and salmon do not rank to high for taste. I would guess that you never know what the DNR is going to plant so it might be better to throw a few spawning fish back.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

It really is all about moderation. Keep some to eat and don't look back! There's so many factors relative to population, how many you catch/need, etc. No one should EVER feel guilty or be lectured for eating some trout!


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

I'd like to see slot limits in Michigan for most species. But so many factors to be determined from one stream to the next, the fishing guide could only before confusing. Any healthy fishery has the right fish taken out, so I'm for eating fish in moderation. I fish lots and eat little. But damn those 13" browns are tasty.


----------



## dasuper (Sep 23, 2007)

Nothing beats fresh caught brook trout for breakfast.


----------



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

Depends on my mood and my stash as I am a selective harvest guy, but 7-10" brook trout are tough to beat for eating. Subjective of course, but rainbow and browns can vary in taste imho. I have had 10" browns and bows that are delicious and the same size that are so so. I generally feel that the smaller/younger fish are generally tastier, but I have had 31" pike and a couple 18-20" brown trout that were far supreme table fare to their younger breathren.


----------



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

Vicious Fishous - I feel the same way about slot limits. I think they would enhance and improve fishing for most species in the state, but a lot of politics involved to get that ball rolling. I also read that the most productive (viable) spawners for resident brown trout are in the ~ 12-16" range. While I'm with you on eating 13" browns, I would not be opposed to say 3 browns 8-11 and 1 over 18" or something like that, depending on the stream, etc. Sorry a little off topic guys, NOT trying to steer this good thread :corkysm55.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

This brown my son caught last May at trout camp is exactly what we love for an appetizer during evening happy hour!


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

if the day comes when the dnr quits stocking you guys that eat all these trout that are natraully reproducing will wish u hadnt.Also with all the ash trees dying which is what almost all of the bottoms are made up of in my area there is no canopy which in turn causes the sun to heat the water much faster. Those of you that know anything besides any trout that is legal will go in ur creel probably will be able to figure out warm water equals no trout.I have watched streams and rivers that used to giveup 40-50 fish a trip go to 5-10 fish per trip rivers in the last decade. What i am getting at iswhy make the trouts battle even harder?


----------



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

Welp. There is all the science I need right there. Guess I'm done eating trout.... You have some valid issues Slick, but not as simplistic as you describe (and really probably a new thread), even if it is the NE. Very few stockers for me anyway. I like eating wild trout when available, legal and in the mood. No sexual pun intended.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I actually prefer larger trout. 18" and above. More meat on them and a fish that size is an eating machine. I usually only keep trout that have undergone a long battle or hooked bad. I figure the odds are stacked against that fish so why waste it by letting it die in a log jam or sweeper. Plus that larger fish will kill more fish in a week then I will in one year. I figure I'm doing the younger trout a favor.


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

slickdragger said:


> if the day comes when the dnr quits stocking you guys that eat all these trout that are natraully reproducing will wish u hadnt.Also with all the ash trees dying which is what almost all of the bottoms are made up of in my area there is no canopy which in turn causes the sun to heat the water much faster. Those of you that know anything besides any trout that is legal will go in ur creel probably will be able to figure out warm water equals no trout.I have watched streams and rivers that used to giveup 40-50 fish a trip go to 5-10 fish per trip rivers in the last decade. What i am getting at iswhy make the trouts battle even harder?


That's basically what I was trying to say haha. And nah I'm not a PETA person by any means but I'd like to consistently catch fish each stream trip. And, (I forgot who said it) about me holding the fish by the gill in my profile pic, I did not keep him and I've caught him two other times after I took that picture weeks later. He survived because I wasn't holding his entire weight with his gill plate, I was merely lifting his head up for a better picture. He was released immediately after that picture.


----------



## ajhallfr (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm going to assume that we are talking about resident trout in this topic, and not about fish coming in from the big lakes to spawn.

That said, I can count the number of times I've fished stocked streams on one hand. I fish mostly brook trout and love eating them. As stated by many before me, nothing beats a 12" brookie fresh out of the smoker or an 8" pan fried. I give myself a minimum size of 8" for these guys, unless a 7" swallow's the hook very deep.

It's rare for me to catch a legal rainbow and even more rare for me to catch a brown. However, if I do catch a legal 'bow I keep it every time as I feel this non-native trout is taking up resources that the native brookies can utilize.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

QUESTION: I'm fishing a Type 3 River and from what I've read trout season is open all year. But I always hear if people saying trout season opens in April. Anyone clarify this for me?


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

hplayer13 said:


> QUESTION: I'm fishing a Type 3 River and from what I've read trout season is open all year. But I always hear if people saying trout season opens in April. Anyone clarify this for me?


You're okay to fish it. The trout streams that are Type 1 and Type 2 are the seasonal trout streams that open the last Saturday in the month of April.


----------

